# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an exclusive from Marlon Taylor



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 122 features all the latest news plus an interview with Marlon Taylor from Stephen King's IT. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow

https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

